

It’s Time For Google To Take Advantage Of Motorola Mobility - nathanpc
http://nathancampos.me/post/17625243947/its-time-for-google-to-take-advantage-of-motorola

======
sumukh1
tldr; Google should get MM to make Nexus phones.

This would come back to bite Google. Android's success is by and large because
of Android licensees. Google demonstrating a clear interest/preference in a
specific one would not make the other OEM's too pleased.

~~~
bitskits
I'm not sure I agree that the other OEM's would be upset, or that having stock
Android is a preference. The other OEMs must feel their custom UI is a value
add, so why would they mind competing with a stock UI? As long as MM isn't the
sole Nexus OEM (which they wouldn't be, since it's open source), I'm not
seeing the issue. Please elaborate if I'm missing something.

